# Can You Double-up Pouch Leather?



## reppans (May 13, 2012)

I picked up a nice piece of scrap furniture leather for pouches, but I think it's going to be too thin/weak for pouch purposes. I was wondering if it's possible to double-up the leather to achieve the necessary strength. Anyone do this successfully and what type of glue is best to use?

... or should I just find thicker material?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got a pouch, I think it was from Trophy Slingshots that has double leather pouch. It must have been glued together with some flexible stuff, perhaps silicone. no idea.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Doubling leather up will make it quite heavy, you would be more likely to get hand slaps.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jim Williams said:


> Doubling leather up will make it quite heavy, you would be more likely to get hand slaps.


yes indeed! my first pouchs were from strop material i had hanging around the house, very strong, i knew they would last for millions of shots, but i was wrong, after a few shots that resulted in hand slaps bad enough to leave marks i ordered some of Eshots and Rayshots pouchs. so the million shot pouch pasted maybe 5-10 shots, because by itself it could put an eye out lol. mine were 3 mm thick!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you already have the leather, just give it a try. Use acetone based contact cement ... coat one side of two pieces of leather and let the stuff dry for 30 minutes; then put the two pieces together. They will bond instantly, so be sure you lay one on the other with no wrinkles or bubbles. Then apply pressure ... use a rubber mallet to pound the glued up leather, or a lay a block of wood on it and smack with a standard hammer. Some folks swear by Barge Cement ... I have never used it. All the shoemakers I knew just used contact cement. Glue the leather together before cutting out your patches; you will never get precut patches to line up properly for gluing.

If it does not work out to your satisfaction, you have lost little but your time. And in any case, you will have learned something.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> If you already have the leather, just give it a try. Use acetone based contact cement ... coat one side of two pieces of leather and let the stuff dry for 30 minutes; then put the two pieces together. They will bond instantly, so be sure you lay one on the other with no wrinkles or bubbles. Then apply pressure ... use a rubber mallet to pound the glued up leather, or a lay a block of wood on it and smack with a standard hammer. Some folks swear by Barge Cement ... I have never used it. All the shoemakers I knew just used contact cement. Glue the leather together before cutting out your patches; you will never get precut patches to line up properly for gluing.
> 
> If it does not work out to your satisfaction, you have lost little but your time. And in any case, you will have learned something.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


nicely explained , i agree , are rayshot pouches sowed or glued ???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can also just fold over the ends in the area where your going to punch the band hole. Glue as instructed above . Now you have a strong and light pouch.Works well with thinner leather cuts.


----------



## reppans (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas folks,

Went ahead and made a small batch, essentially what Charles described, but I only had rubber cement lying around the house. After gluing and cutting, it basically feels like a single piece of leather - under casual handling, at least. It's a bit heavier than the stock pouch my Bill Hays Seal came with.. maybe 30-50%, but it's that's a shoot-through-the-forks design so perhaps hand slap may not be much of a concern? (I do want to makes some OTT SS soon though).

Here's the difference between the 1 and 2 ply. Hope it doesn't blow apart after a few hundred shots - life as a pouch seems pretty violent.










Think I'll also have a go at Treefork's suggestion, maybe for the OTT SS, but I'm pretty sure I'll need stronger glue for that... "shoo goo" might work well. In the meantime, I'll again search for the appropriate weight pouch leather. Once again, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

* New Pouch And Band Attachment*

_Started by Wingshooter, Apr 12 2012 06:24 PM_
_Wingshooter shows how to fold the edges over on a post._


----------

